

Google secure search forwards to unencrypted local search in non US countries - Tichy
https://www.google.com/

======
Tichy
I have always hated this really, really bad practice of web sites forwarding
me to local versions depending on my location. It's the reason I don't usually
use Google.

But I think now they really screwed up, as <https://www.google.com>
(encrypted) forwards to <http://www.google.de> (unencrypted) for me.

Anyway, this extremely nasty habit should just die. If I want a German
version, I am capable of typing .de instead of .com, thanks.

------
jacquesm
Yep. I noticed this earlier too, see here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1368956>

So, the solution is to use <https://duckduckgo.com/>

~~~
Tichy
Ah, so it seems it just doesn't work yet, not just because of the forward?

~~~
jacquesm
No, I think it does not work at all, unless you are in the US.

Maybe someone from there can check ?

~~~
_delirium
Works for me in the US--- doesn't redirect anywhere, and when I enter a search
term, the results page is served over https also.

------
VBprogrammer
Seems fine here in the UK.

